# Giove caught with "drugs"



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

400lbs of marijuana! $2mil in cash! Holy hell this chick wasn't messing around!

http://velonews.com/article/93545/giove-charged-in-marijuana-distribution-plan

Who said downhill mountain biking couldn't be an ultra-profitable sport? Finally, a humorous drug case...unfortunately, at the expense of a mountain biker...


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, I'm very dissappointed. Missy was one of my heros back in the day.
I knew she was a little left of center, but holy sh!t.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I hung with Missy at Mt Snow norba race back in 1993 or 94. Really high strung. A joint now and then probably did her well. And what a mouth!!!!! F bombs everywhere. Nice gal though. Earlier in the week she flipped a Volvo turbo wagon, and that weekend she busted her collarbone. Kinda bums me out that she got mixxed up in drug trafficing.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It was medicinal to help with the pain of all the crashes...ummmm, yea, that's what it was 

The question may be...was that for general dispersal, or for all of her MTB buddies? Could more riders be caught from this?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Not a big deal. 400 lbs is roughly the amount all the downhillers smoked during a standard NORBA event.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Not that is matters much, but there was no cash, just the weed. It's tough to see this kind of stuff. It really shows what poor money management can do to young pro athletes. 
10yrs minimum mandatory sentence. I hope she likes girls.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

SicBith said:


> Not that is matters much, but there was no cash, just the weed. It's tough to see this kind of stuff. It really shows what poor money management can do to young pro athletes.
> 10yrs minimum mandatory sentence. I hope she likes girls.



I can assure you...she DOES like girls. She was always batting for the other team


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

SicBith said:


> Not that is matters much, but there was no cash, just the weed. It's tough to see this kind of stuff. It really shows what poor money management can do to young pro athletes.
> 
> 10yrs minimum mandatory sentence. I hope she likes girls.


No cash yet....but 400 pounds? Come on, she wasn't smoking all that by herself. Either that or she was supplying for one heck of a party somewhere  

And yes, as has been said...she was always batting for the other team.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

400 pounds? That is like several hay bales full!


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Wookiebiker said:


> No cash yet....but 400 pounds? Come on, she wasn't smoking all that by herself. Either that or she was supplying for one heck of a party somewhere
> 
> And yes, as has been said...she was always batting for the other team.


obviously she was going to distro. If she had 400lbs of weed, and 2m in cash there would be some addtional charges, and time.

Where did you hear about her liking girls? oh..... is was everywhere in the 90s.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> Not a big deal. 400 lbs is roughly the amount all the downhillers smoked during a standard NORBA event.


ROFL!


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

So whats this done to the value of my '96 Cannondale SuperV 700 Carbon “Missy” Giove model? Do I scrap it in disgust or will it gain an anti-heroe cult status?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

400 pounds of chronic! brilliant!


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought this picture was entertaining. She looks the part, not to be judgmental...


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Let's try again.

Files too big. Here's a link:

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/melissa-missy-giove-facing-prison-22073

second thumbnail.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

first myles rockwell, now missy. I always liked her, hope she beats the charge.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

baker921 said:


> So whats this done to the value of my '96 Cannondale SuperV 700 Carbon “Missy” Giove model? Do I scrap it in disgust or will it gain an anti-heroe cult status?


check inside the tubes - it may be worth more than you think.

too bad she didn't understand the part about the cops getting a % of any distribution scheme. i'm thinking i would argue it was for personal use in court. after all who the hell needs a 100lb bag of cap'n crunch for personal use? it would be the costco defense.


----------



## bikef00l (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.bikemag.com/news/cutting_082803/index1.html

cover shot on Girlfriends magazine.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------

